# Re: [EVDL] I want it all!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Word wrote:
> > I'd like to get some collective wisdom on a "crazy" idea for my EV. I'd =
> like
> > to use cutting edge batteries by Valence or A123 to keep down weight and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

If you have $200k+ to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and have them sell you a Tzero motor, controller, and battery pack.

If you have ~$55k to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and see if the EBox conversion components meet your needs.

If you have ~$10k to $20k to spend, see what John Wayland has done with White Zombie, and Dennis Berube has done with his S10 truck.

If you want to spend the minimum but still have a respectably fast vehicle, contact Steve Clunn at http://www.grassrootsev.com .

It would also be worth contacting the http://www.2ssic.com/ guys, I don't know how much cost, though.

Also, your mission needs to be better defined. Do you want the world's fastest street legal electric car? Or do you want something that'll beat 99% of cars on the street? Do you want to go around corners fast, or do a pure drag racer?

I'm chipping away at a 911 conversion -- I'm hoping it winds up being closer to the $10k numbers!

----- Original Message ----
From: Jeff Word <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, January 30, 2008 4:30:28 PM
Subject: [EVDL] I want it all!

I'd 
like 
to 
get 
some 
collective 
wisdom 
on 
a 
"crazy" 
idea 
for 
my 
EV. 
I'd 
like
to 
use 
cutting 
edge 
batteries 
by 
Valence 
or 
A123 
to 
keep 
down 
weight 
and
increase 
power. 
I 
know 
the 
batteries 
will 
cost 
a 
fortune, 
but 
for 
twice 
the
power 
and 
half 
the 
weight, 
it's 
worth 
it.

Here's 
the 
question: 
If 
you 
had 
a 
nice 
1971 
Porsche 
911 
as 
a 
donor 
car 
and
wanted 
it 
to 
be 
NEDRA 
fast, 
but 
also 
get 
100/miles 
per 
charge-- 
what 
parts
would 
you 
use?

Motor(s):
Controller:
Batteries: 
Qty/Brand
Charger:
Drive 
Train:
System 
Voltage:
Other:






____________________________________________________________________________________
Looking for last minute shopping deals? 
Find them fast with Yahoo! Search. http://tools.search.yahoo.com/newsearch/category.php?category=shopping
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

You can't have it all in a single car. A car that can be a serious NEDRA
contender will have poor range. A car that can go 100 miles on a single
charge will be a slow racer.

Build two cars, a serious drag racer and a long range cruiser.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Word" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 30, 2008 3:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] I want it all!


>
> I'd like to get some collective wisdom on a "crazy" idea for my EV. I'd 
> like
> to use cutting edge batteries by Valence or A123 to keep down weight and
> increase power. I know the batteries will cost a fortune, but for twice 
> the
> power and half the weight, it's worth it.
>
> Here's the question: If you had a nice 1971 Porsche 911 as a donor car 
> and
> wanted it to be NEDRA fast, but also get 100/miles per charge-- what parts
> would you use?
>
> Motor(s):
> Controller:
> Batteries: Qty/Brand
> Charger:
> Drive Train:
> System Voltage:
> Other: 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

I hate to flat-out tell people they are wrong (OK, let's just say I disagre=
e), but I make an exception in this case.



> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > If you have $200k+ to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and have=
> them sell you a Tzero motor, controller, and battery pack.
> > If you have ~$55k to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and see i=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Great info!! Thanks. 

I'm hoping to be under $20k, but the main cost component will probably be
the batteries. The Valence ones are not cheap, but I can't get that many of
them into a 911. 

What I'd really like to do is get Tesla or Wrightspeed stats out of a 911. 
Fast when it needs to be, but usually going for <100 mile round trips.

I've checked with Zilla and others and nobody seems to be working with the
latest Lithium batteries. The kids at MIT who converted the 914 seem to
have gotten close.

Please let me know how your 911 turns out. I'd be especially interested in
any of the specs on the fabricated parts you had to make for the motor
mounts, battery boxes, etc.

Thanks




If you have $200k+ to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and have
them sell you a Tzero motor, controller, and battery pack.

If you have ~$55k to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and see if
the EBox conversion components meet your needs.

If you have ~$10k to $20k to spend, see what John Wayland has done with
White Zombie, and Dennis Berube has done with his S10 truck.

If you want to spend the minimum but still have a respectably fast vehicle,
contact Steve Clunn at http://www.grassrootsev.com .

It would also be worth contacting the http://www.2ssic.com/ guys, I don't
know how much cost, though.

Also, your mission needs to be better defined. Do you want the world's
fastest street legal electric car? Or do you want something that'll beat 99%
of cars on the street? Do you want to go around corners fast, or do a pure
drag racer?

I'm chipping away at a 911 conversion -- I'm hoping it winds up being closer
to the $10k numbers!

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/I-want-it-all%21-tp15194695p15198041.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

I"ve got the base car, spending about $15K to get it back to
damned-near-original inside and out. I can drop another $20k on the
conversion.

Jeff





> Bill Dube wrote:
> >
> > How deep are your pockets?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Jeff, by "inside and out" I assume you are omitting the engine
compartment and running gear, since you figure to remove the engine
and possibly the trans as well. Have you any idea what you can get for
the components you will be removing, and have you included that figure
in your conversion "budget"?
Btw, there's nothing wrong with the big Valence batteries (that I
know of) but your car is small and a pack of a higher number of
smaller batteries will likely fit your available space better. Like a
330V pack of 100 3.3V cells.



> Jeff Word <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > I"ve got the base car, spending about $15K to get it back to
> > damned-near-original inside and out. I can drop another $20k on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

We are in alot more agreement if you include the next few lines I had written. I took the liberty of adding them below. 

You might be confusing modern 911s with the older ones. The older ones were much lighter. 1964 through 1977 Porsche 911s weighed 1810 pounds (RSR race version) to 2470 pounds (modern bumpers, air co, etc.). I estimate you can remove about 600 lbs of ICE stuff. That would give as little as 1200 pounds of stripped weight. Throw in 200 lbs of ACP motor and controller, 200 lbs of lithiums (like the 400 hp pack the killacycle has), and you are at 1600 pounds. Even if that is off by a whopping 400 pounds, you are still at the weight of a Tzero. I'll contend an early 911 can be made lighter than a Tzero for a fraction of the price (fiberglass bumpers, plastic windows, race seats, strip interior, and it'll still be as civilized as the Tzero). I'll post real numbers from my car as I progress ever so slowly on my conversion.

The Tzero does the quarter in about 13.2 seconds. It hits top speed at the 1/8 mile mark, limited by gearing. A car with gears and the same or lighter weight would certainly do it faster. A high 12 or low 13 second car sounds "NEDRA fast" to me, putting it behind White Zombie and in the good company of Berube's s10 and the 2ssic Shelbies for street legal cars. The real point of posting ACP stuff, though, was to contrast it to the $20k solutions, and to ask if Mr. Word really wanted to spend $200k?

We are definitely together on the DC being cheaper per kW!

----- Original Message ----
From: Roy LeMeur <[email protected]>
To: EVDL EVDL <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 30, 2008 9:11:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!

I 
hate 
to 
flat-out 
tell 
people 
they 
are 
wrong 
(OK, 
let's 
just 
say 
I 
disagree), 
but 
I 
make 
an 
exception 
in 
this 
case.

David 
Dymaxion 


> wrote:
> >
> If
> you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

I love your goals! It'll be challenging to do for $20k. Keep in mind one of the cheapest routes to speed would be in lightening the car: Fiberglass bumpers, lightweight wheels, plastic windows, race seats, etc. I think the biggest danger with expensive batteries would be making a mistake that kills them. Poof! There goes $20k! You might want to start with lead acid batteries (even cheap motorcycle starting batteries, about $25 each, won't last long) to learn with, and then upgrade to lithiums.

My humble opinion would be to keep the tranny and clutch. That way, even with a lesser system, you can accelerate like blazes in the lower gears, especially with the rearward weight bias of a 911. Plus, with the limited space in a 911, I think it would be tough to engineer a direct drive solution that is better than just using the tranny.

Unless you really like machining and welding (I have been loving it), you'll want to just buy your adapter. You'll also want to put in a lightweight flywheel and pressure plate. You can see some stuff on how I'm making mine at http://www.geocities.com/david_dymaxion/Adaptor/adaptor.html . My progress has been slow, but I do post as I go. It'll be great to hear about your project. Hopefully we can line up at a NEDRA event someday.

Final advice is to look at the rules early on for any racing you might be interested in (for instance, complying with NEDRA battery tiedown rules).

----- Original Message ----
From: Jeff Word <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, January 30, 2008 9:30:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!

Great 
info!! 
Thanks. 

I'm 
hoping 
to 
be 
under 
$20k, 
but 
the 
main 
cost 
component 
will 
probably 
be the 
batteries. 
The 
Valence 
ones 
are 
not 
cheap, 
but 
I 
can't 
get 
that 
many 
of them 
into 
a 
911. 

What 
I'd 
really 
like 
to 
do 
is 
get 
Tesla 
or 
Wrightspeed 
stats 
out 
of 
a 
911. Fast 
when 
it 
needs 
to 
be, 
but 
usually 
going 
for 
<100 
mile 
round 
trips.

I've 
checked 
with 
Zilla 
and 
others 
and 
nobody 
seems 
to 
be 
working 
with 
the latest 
Lithium 
batteries. 
The 
kids 
at 
MIT 
who 
converted 
the 
914 
seem 
to have 
gotten 
close.

Please 
let 
me 
know 
how 
your 
911 
turns 
out. 
I'd 
be 
especially 
interested 
in any 
of 
the 
specs 
on 
the 
fabricated 
parts 
you 
had 
to 
make 
for 
the 
motor
mounts, 
battery 
boxes, 
etc.






____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

>There aren't NEDRA records being set with AC drives.

Yet.....

AC drives are more expensive per HP. If you have deep 
pockets, an AC drive can offer better performance than a DC drive, if 
you are willing to pay an obscene amount for the drive package.

Bill Dube' 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Jeff Word skrev:
> I"ve got the base car, spending about $15K to get it back to
> damned-near-original inside and out. I can drop another $20k on the
> conversion.
> 

wowser! you do realize you can get a nice 97/98 porsche boxster for less 
than 15k$ right? check autotrader.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> >David Dymaxion wrote:
> > ...
> > Final advice is to look at the rules early on for any racing you
> > might be interested in (for instance, complying with NEDRA battery
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

do you have a sense of the budget ex car? some of the parameters you 
list are not cheap
(you can't really buy A123 but can get equivalent alternatives)

it might be 25000$

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Tom Shay wrote:
> > You can't have it all in a single car. A car that can be a serious NEDRA
> > contender will have poor range. A car that can go 100 miles on a single
> > charge will be a slow racer.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Roy LeMeur wrote:
> >
> > BTW, available AC drive systems won't take you there as far as raw power is concerned.
> > believe the most powerful available would be AC Propulsion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > We are in alot more agreement if you include the next few lines I had written. I took the liberty of adding them below.
> 
> Points well taken David. You are correct about the weight of the vehicles if all is done as you specify.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

There aren't NEDRA records being set with AC drives.

That's not entirely accurate.
http://www.nedra.com/record_holders.html
SC/G
http://www.evalbum.com/1396

Jack
Former SC/G Nedra Record Holder
www.poormansev.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roy LeMeur" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL EVDL" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, January 30, 2008 11:11 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!




I hate to flat-out tell people they are wrong (OK, let's just say I 
disagree), but I make an exception in this case.



> David Dymaxion wrote:
> > If you have $200k+ to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and have
> > them sell you a Tzero motor, controller, and battery pack.
> > If you have ~$55k to spend, contact http://www.acpropulsion.com and see if
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

If you can change tires for the weekend, surely you can build a
expansion pack for during the week that you take out when you get to the
track.
Maybe if you have 6 battery modules each with BMS at 300V and about 10Ah
94S4P A123 would be about 300V @9.2Ah and is 60 lbs of cells.
2 of these slices would drag you down the strip but only have 15 miles
range(if you are competitive, you have great wh/mile) Put the other 4
slices back in, recharge and drive home.

Of course we would have to have individual charge control of each slice,
but it is not hard to imagine.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

In a message dated 1/31/2008 1:05:33 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ubj: Re: [EVDL] I want it all! 
> Date:1/31/2008 1:05:33 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]xx.xxx.edu
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 


> > David Dymaxion wrote:
> > >We are in alot more agreement if you include the next few lines I had
> > written. I took the liberty of adding them below.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> --- Roy LeMeur <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > BTW, I agree with Bill and Victor about the
> > -potential- of AC drives, we just haven't got there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

I left Electric Dragin most impressed after seeing your machine up close and seeing it run! I'm especially impressed you are doing it with single motor DC, no tranny, and lead acid!

I vaguely remember something about the 2ssic guys running at reduced power in the past. Were they running full power at Electric Dragin?

----- Original Message ----
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, January 31, 2008 2:07:20 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!

Now 
throw a 
Heavy 
S 
10 
into 
the 
mix 
(3178 
dry)runing 
the 
1/8 
mile 
as 
fast 
as 
the 
SSI 
cobras 
powered 
with 
A123 
lithums.The 
S 
10 
powered 
with 
1 
string 
of 
hawker 
26ah 
batteries. 
The 
S 
10 
should 
have 
been 
wiped 
on 
the 
track 
But... 








____________________________________________________________________________________
Looking for last minute shopping deals? 
Find them fast with Yahoo! Search. http://tools.search.yahoo.com/newsearch/category.php?category=shopping
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > You might be comparing output power of 200
> > kW(Victor's) to 500 kW input of the Zilla. The
> > efficiency of the DC motor(s) at 2000 amps might be in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> --- Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

In a message dated 1/31/2008 9:49:58 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ! 
> Date:1/31/2008 9:49:58 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> I left Electric Dragin most impressed after seeing your machine up close and 
> seeing it run! I'm especially impressed you are doing it with single motor 
> DC, no tranny, and lead acid!
> 
> I vaguely remember something about the 2ssic guys running at reduced power 
> in the past. Were they running full power at Electric Dragin?

Mike told me he would turn it up,I told him I wanted no excuses!We kidded 
around alot in front of the TV folks it was a fun event for me and all others 
that attended. 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jack Knopf wrote:
> >> There aren't NEDRA records being set with AC drives.
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > You might be comparing output power of 200
> > kW(Victor's) to 500 kW input of the Zilla. The
> > efficiency of the DC motor(s) at 2000 amps might be in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Exactly right Bill!

Lot of people may think differently, but seeing performance of
AC systems and their cost I must say that if you're talking about such sport
where performance costs, you pretty much *always* can buy a new record
by buying more advanced hardware. If you don't know how to put it 
together, buy a brains who know and you're the owner of the record.

(Don't gtake this wrong way, this is not to diminish accomplishments
of such pioneering people like Bill, Dennis or John, my hat's off,
but you must admit without money or donated hardware which cost money,
it would not be possible. Yes, people have to earn sponsorships, etc,
but this is different topic. Once they do and get money/hardware 
injections, others who don't get it have no chance no matter how
bright they are. Simple reality.)

There are no NEDRA records set with AC EV not because they are worse or 
less suitable to set them. It's the opposite, they are more suitable, 
trust me on this. It's just so few are willing to pay for the
record yet. Today the cost of setting a DC record is still just lower, 
that's all the explanation there is. Don't you think if AC motors
would cost ~$3k and DC ones - ~$10k, (assume same ratio for 
electronics), NEDRA records would be set only with AC ones?

Shelling out few tens of k just for bragging rights is tough 
proposition, but, again, it is not really engineering issue.

--
Victor
'91 ACRX - something different



> Bill Dube wrote:
> >> There aren't NEDRA records being set with AC drives.
> >
> > Yet.....
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Hi Roy,

Can you say where you got the 500 kW figure? I assume
it was a hairball data point. Like 2000 amps at 250
volts. Who's motor? 

The 200 kW is from Victor. Victor, is that output
power? Is it peak?

Thanks,

Jeff M



> --- Roy LeMeur <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Spec sheet for Zilla 348V * 1600A = 556,800 Watts
556,800 Watts/ 746 W/HP ~ 746 (electrical) HP

(yes 746^2=556,516 oddly enough)

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Jeff Major
> Sent: Friday, February 01, 2008 5:03 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!
> 
> 
> Hi Roy,
> 
> Can you say where you got the 500 kW figure? I assume
> it was a hairball data point. Like 2000 amps at 250
> volts. Who's motor?
> 
> The 200 kW is from Victor. Victor, is that output
> power? Is it peak?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff M
> 


> > --- Roy LeMeur <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> > Hi Roy,
> > =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Just like in a car, a racing engine is not really optimal for street
> > use and vice versa.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

Victor, are you hinting that there are some 2000 amp 360 volt AC controllers 
out there small enough to go in a car. I have always wished for a high 
performance AC drive. This is the pancake brushless DC motor I like but the 
drive is bigger than a refrigerator. It runs on 700 volt DC and is lighter 
than a small block Chevy. It produces 1475 ft/lbs of torque from 0 to 100 
RPMs. It is only rated at 450 hp (336 KW) but I believe this is continuous. 
It is only 8.8" long and 25.5" diameter. You could put two of these end to 
end under the hood. I believe this would be the hot set up for a quick car 
if someone would build a double breadbox sized 1.4 megawatt AC controller. 
Victor, please let me know when you have these controllers available  
http://www.drs.com/Products/Brushless_Motor.aspx?cat=Power_Systems&subcat=Sub_Cat_4

Roderick Wilde
"Suck Amps EV Racing"
www.suckamps.com

PS: Now look who's talking like an armchair engineer LOL


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Victor Tikhonov" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 01, 2008 1:49 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!


> Exactly right Bill!
>
> Lot of people may think differently, but seeing performance of
> AC systems and their cost I must say that if you're talking about such 
> sport
> where performance costs, you pretty much *always* can buy a new record
> by buying more advanced hardware. If you don't know how to put it
> together, buy a brains who know and you're the owner of the record.
>
> (Don't gtake this wrong way, this is not to diminish accomplishments
> of such pioneering people like Bill, Dennis or John, my hat's off,
> but you must admit without money or donated hardware which cost money,
> it would not be possible. Yes, people have to earn sponsorships, etc,
> but this is different topic. Once they do and get money/hardware
> injections, others who don't get it have no chance no matter how
> bright they are. Simple reality.)
>
> There are no NEDRA records set with AC EV not because they are worse or
> less suitable to set them. It's the opposite, they are more suitable,
> trust me on this. It's just so few are willing to pay for the
> record yet. Today the cost of setting a DC record is still just lower,
> that's all the explanation there is. Don't you think if AC motors
> would cost ~$3k and DC ones - ~$10k, (assume same ratio for
> electronics), NEDRA records would be set only with AC ones?
>
> Shelling out few tens of k just for bragging rights is tough
> proposition, but, again, it is not really engineering issue.
>
> --
> Victor
> '91 ACRX - something different
>


> > Bill Dube wrote:
> >>> There aren't NEDRA records being set with AC drives.
> >>
> >> Yet.....
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

No, but there's a 360 amp 900V AC controller designed for EVs out there
(google evisol).

That said, that's still only half the power of a Zilla, and it won't get to
full power until fairly high RPMs, unlike a series DC setup. That said,
higher efficiency means more running time before overheating; you're a lot
less likely to get a Zombie or Killacycle style plasma ball.

I don't think AC will win in drag races anytime soon, but AC is probably
much more competitive in most other types or racing, from autocross to
distance racing.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Roderick Wilde <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Victor, are you hinting that there are some 2000 amp 360 volt AC
> > controllers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Roderick Wilde wrote:
> > It produces 1475 ft/lbs of torque from 0 to 100
> > RPMs. It is only rated at 450 hp (336 KW) but I believe this is continuous.
> > It is only 8.8" long and 25.5" diameter. You could put two of these end to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Roderick wrote:
> 
> > the hot set up for a quick car
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Roy LeMeur wrote:
> 
> > Jeff Major wrote:
> > > You might be comparing output power of 200
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

I kind of suspect that a hybrid DC/AC combination might work pretty well...


----- Original Message ----
From: Victor Tikhonov <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, January 31, 2008 2:27:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!


The 
fact 
that 
no 
one 
has 
build 
AC 
driven 
race 
car 
yet, 
does 
not 
mean
AC 
motors 
are 
less 
suitable 
for 
it. 
If 
cost 
and 
availability 
are 
top 
priority, 
then 
DC 
drives 
still 
winners. 
But 
if 
technical 
(performance)
data 
are 
compared, 
I 
seriously 
doubt 
a 
DC 
system 
has 
any 
advantage 
on
the 
track.





____________________________________________________________________________________
Looking for last minute shopping deals? 
Find them fast with Yahoo! Search. http://tools.search.yahoo.com/newsearch/category.php?category=shopping

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*

How about a non ICE Prius with a DC motor in its place?
This would be a fun project on a salvage one or an older one.



Date: Sat, 2 Feb 2008 06:12:44 -0800 (PST)
From: Frank John <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] I want it all!
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

I kind of suspect that a hybrid DC/AC combination might work pretty 
well...

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> 
> > The 200 kW is from Victor. Victor, is that output
> > power? Is it peak?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Roderick Wilde wrote:
> 
> Victor, are you hinting that there are some 2000 amp 360 volt AC
> > controllers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> --- Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > EV Parts has a nice torque plot for
> > the ADC 9" that goes out to 1200A and suggests that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] I want it all!*



> Jeff Major wrote:
> 
> > He obviously just took a straight edge and
> > extended the lines. This might work pretty well for RPM and
> ...


----------

